

PGP for Gmail - crised
https://sourceforge.net/projects/safegmail/?source=directory
Check out this Free &#38; Open Source Chrome extension, to send encrypted messages in Gmail.
======
willscott
A similar project hooks up GPG and Gmail:
<https://github.com/Mononofu/CryptoChrome>

------
crised
Thanks. Doesn't seem very easy to use for normal users.

